

Introducing Office World, A Smartphone Attendance Application - damniatx
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.rheza.officeworld

======
damniatx
Check in/out Right From Your Phone

Office World is a smartphone attendance system that allow your employees to
check-in and check-out through smartphone & do other things*. The project is
aim to come out with the new requirement and new implementation of the
employees attendance system for individual, institution and organization.

